# Another Florida Transplant Trad Archer



## Glenn (May 27, 2016)

Yep...I have picked up and moved me and my family to the Canton/Holly Springs area after landing a design position with a very well know hunting equipment company.

Love the area so far and the weather has been fantastic...but man am I lost when it comes to the public land up here. From reading older postings for WMAs near me, it sounds a lot like the WMAs I hunted in Central Florida. 

I have downloaded all the maps etc. for nearby WMAs (Pinelog, Dawson, McGraw and Allatoona) but where do I find the individual regulations for those WMAs and others?

Florida has pamphlets you can download that gives the season dates and special regs for each WMA.

Do I need to visit the check stations to pick these up or its there a link somewhere to download them?

Looking forward to joining in on the North Trad Archer shoots.

Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions!


----------



## sawtooth (May 27, 2016)

Hey man, welcome.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 27, 2016)

Howdy Glenn,

Good to hear from you.

You have to reference the hunting regulations and guide for information about each WMA and area. This is a copy of last year's guide. The new one will be coming out about August, but things generally do not change that much.

the download is here
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/hunting/regulations


----------



## Glenn (May 27, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> Howdy Glenn,
> 
> Good to hear from you.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jake!


----------



## Clipper (May 28, 2016)

Welcome to the area.  We are not too far apart as I am in Cartersville.  I usually pig hunt Pine Log during the August small game season so if you want to go, give me a holler.


----------



## Glenn (May 29, 2016)

Clipper said:


> Welcome to the area.  We are not too far apart as I am in Cartersville.  I usually pig hunt Pine Log during the August small game season so if you want to go, give me a holler.



Thanks for the invite Clipper! I got to the point of giving pigs a pass down in Florida (because of the long totes out and hot weather) but that may change up here in the fall. 

What I'm looking forward to is being able to carry my bow during small game season while scouting for deer.


----------



## Clipper (May 29, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Thanks for the invite Clipper! I got to the point of giving pigs a pass down in Florida (because of the long totes out and hot weather) but that may change up here in the fall.
> 
> What I'm looking forward to is being able to carry my bow during small game season while scouting for deer.



Squirrel season opens Aug 15 up here.  Still plenty of ticks and chiggers, temps in 90's.  I still get out.


----------



## markland (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome Glenn I'm in the archery industry as well living here in Cartersville.  Don't hunt public ground much around here, usually travel to do my hunting.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 16, 2016)

markland said:


> Welcome Glenn I'm in the archery industry as well living here in Cartersville.  Don't hunt public ground much around here, usually travel to do my hunting.



You still with the " broadhead" company? I'm with "HS" at the new headquarters....

Seem to have plenty of deer in the small wood lot behind me. Might try asking for permission to hunt it, but kinda hard to hunt it when you may be watching kids play in the backyard.


----------



## markland (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes I am but we have grown substantially since being acquired by an investment group which seems to be the way of the industry now.  We are up to 14 brands now and growing.
I hunted Pine Log, Allatoona, Scheffield and RMPFA when I 1st got up here, but access and people led me away.  I still go to Cohuta every year but do most of my deer hunting out of state and have a hog lease down in Twiggs Co for fun.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 22, 2016)

markland said:


> Yes I am but we have grown substantially since being acquired by an investment group which seems to be the way of the industry now.  We are up to 14 brands now and growing.
> I hunted Pine Log, Allatoona, Scheffield and RMPFA when I 1st got up here, but access and people led me away.  I still go to Cohuta every year but do most of my deer hunting out of state and have a hog lease down in Twiggs Co for fun.



Glad to see the company growing! Might need to reach out and see if there are any opportunities in the future...if there is an Art Department.


----------



## markland (Jun 23, 2016)

All the facilities have moved to WI there is nothing in GA anymore but me.  I am working remotely from here.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 23, 2016)

markland said:


> All the facilities have moved to WI there is nothing in GA anymore but me.  I am working remotely from here.



Bummer...


----------



## markland (Jun 23, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Bummer...



Yes it is, but at least I get to keep my job and continue working for the company.


----------

